# any one at camping cabapino



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

hi all, just wondered if anyone was on camping cabopino and could tell me how busy it is at the moment? will be arriving there in about a week and it would be nice to know in advance if theres space. thanks in advance seanoo


----------



## hydecolt (Aug 12, 2006)

hello seanoo. yes we are at camping cabapino at the moment, its quitefull, not much room for large outfits at the moment but changes daily,


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

thanks for the info, maybe now new years is past a few more spots will become free. i will chance my arm anyway all the best seanoo


----------



## hydecolt (Aug 12, 2006)

Pouring with rain at Cabopino today and is forecast the same tomorrow,


----------

